# ماكينات رائعة أعجبتني



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع جديد سخن جدا وعلى الكل المشاركة بما أعجبه ولفت نظره

خد عندك يا عم انت وهو وهيا وهو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msaWXY3OuQQ
​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfqvdaAE-0s


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quN37YskoaM&feature=fvst


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlAPOq1ViO4



حاجه جامده جدا


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي طارق موقع اليوتوب اللعين محجوب عندنا بدمشق لذا اطلب منك رفع الملفات على غير موقع 
حتى نستطيع مشاهدتها و المشاركة بالموضوع 
تحياتي لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

صاحبي ابو بحر الغالي جرب الميتا كافيه metacafe


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> صاحبي ابو بحر الغالي جرب الميتا كافيه metacafe


ايضا الميتا كافييه محجوب بدمشق 
هذا موقع جيد و غير محجوب 
http://www.zshare.net/
ارفع الملفات علييه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

ابشر بكره تلاقيهم بحول الله وقوته


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 مايو 2010)

http://www.zshare.net/video/76303370f7384d5b/


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 مايو 2010)

تمام اخى طارق


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 مايو 2010)

الماكينة ده جميلة اقوى بجد امكانيتها رائعة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 مايو 2010)

شوفوا الدلع وصلوا لأنهم يلعبوا بالروبوط كمان


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyDA7LcSvZc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 مايو 2010)

http://www.zshare.net/video/76441933b388b32c/





والرابط ده علشان اصحابنا اللي ما عندهمش يوتيوب


----------



## حسن الكردى (9 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى وهذة ايضا ماكينة اعجبتنى وهى خمس محاور واليكم رابط التحميلhttp://www.mediafire.com/?yvly3ymyyzw


----------



## الامبراطور (10 يونيو 2010)

كلام جميل
بس احنا فين من الكلام ده؟
احنا بنتفرج عليهم ونقول الله !!!!!!


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (10 يونيو 2010)

ياعم الامبراطور ورينا اعمالك واعمل حاجة زيها وصلت لايه فى ماكينتك اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الامبراطور (10 يونيو 2010)

يعنى الناس كلها بتتكلم ومفيش حد بيورينا حاجه من تنفيذه غير كام واحد معدودين. ربنا يوفقهم
جت عليا انا وكله بيتكلم؟
طب انا لسه داخل فى الموضوع من كام شهر (3 شهور)
فين الناس اللى بقالها سنيين بتتكلم؟؟
الموضوع مش موضوع مكنه ولا خلافه
الموضوع ان احنا بنتكلم ومفيش عندنا امكانيات واللى عنده امكانيات معندوش افكار
كفاية فرجه على الاجانب بقى
حتى اللى يعمل مكنه يا جايب كل حاجتها من بره يا اما مصنعها بامكانيات محليه و طبعا الباك لاش فيها ماشاء الله
اللى مش عاجبه كلامى يرد عليا بالشغل اللى عمله ومش بقصد الناس اللى ورتنا شغلها الجميل
انا بقصد الناس اللى ماليه المنتدى بالحوارات والردود اللى ملهاش لازمه (غير الشكر)
حد فينا عد المشاركات فى منتدى ال سى ان سى وشاف فيها كام مشاركه ليها لازمه؟؟
طيب لو حد عدها يقولى احنا بتوع كلام ولا لاه؟
اسف على الرد (الصريح) بس ارجو الا يحذف الرد
واسف لكل الناس المجتهده اللى بتشارك باعمال ممتازه ورائعه بدون ذكر اسماء


----------



## حسن الكردى (12 يونيو 2010)

وهذا فديو لما كينة خمس محاور 
الرابط 
http://http://www.mediafire.com/?zwdkdmmxdxa


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

فعلا جميلة اوى يارب نصنع عندنا فى مصر زيها ان شاء الله


----------

